# CPT code for Fluroscopy Sniff Test????



## mmfogel (Apr 24, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what the CPT code for a test that one of our Pulmonologists is ordering.  It is called a Fluroscopy Sniff Test and basically it is a fluroscopy study of the diaphrapm area upon inspiration to detect possibly paralysis of the diaphram.  Would this be just a chest xray study with fluroscopy??

Maureen Fogel CPC
mmfogel@hotmail.com


----------



## MLMiksch (Apr 24, 2008)

*Sniff Test - Sinogram*

76000 - Fluoroscopy, up to 1 hour physician time.

76001 - Fluoroscopy, more than 1 hour physician time.

Have a great day,
Lynn


----------

